# Dangers of nic salts?



## Walruigi (27/1/19)

I tried some of a friends nic salts, i enjoyed the flavour of them but couldn't help but wonder the health risks compared to regular ejuice? 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/1/19)

Walruigi said:


> I tried some of a friends nic salts, i enjoyed the flavour of them but couldn't help but wonder the health risks compared to regular ejuice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


The truth is, they are as safe as freebase nicotine (which is relatively safe, if we don’t account for its addictive properties), so, from a pure health and well-being oriented standpoint, there’s no extra reason for concern.

*However, there are still a few points we’d like to stress here:* 

* Nic salts are potentially more addictive * – just by virtue of higher concentration, these salts might be more addictive than regular vape juice. That’s because they lead to higher nicotine blood content in a shorter amount of time, triggering neurochemical reactions faster. 

* Effects of benzoic acid still under investigation* 
– although arguably not extremely toxic to humans, benzoic acid (used to create smooth nic salt vape juices) might still be a reason for concern. Some studies suggest that it can trigger coughing, while others state that it can cause pseudoallergic reactions. As of now, we have no data on inhalation exposure, which something we hope will change in the near future. NOTE: NOT ALL NICOTINE SALTS CONTAIN BENZOIC ACID

* Perceived harmfulness of nic salts * 
– as always, the media might use this opportunity to pounce on vaping once again, arguing that the manufacturers are ‘spiking’ vape juice to make it more addictive (spins of this sort are not all that uncommon for our industry). With the FDA’s recent announcement about reducing nicotine content in analog cigarettes, this scenario is not totally unimaginable.


Read more HERE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

Walruigi, The important thing to bear in mind is that nic salts must not be sub-ohmed. Vape nic salts only with a coil of 1.0ohm or higher and the wattage shouldn't be higher than roughly 10W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/3/19)

A new vaper walked into a vape shop and bought a bottle of nic salts. The only question that she was asked was, "What flavour do you want?". At no stage was she asked what mod and which coil she was going to use. 

The same thing applies online. Yes, many vendors state clearly that nic salts are not for sub-ohm use. How on earth is a new vaper going to know what sub-ohm is?? I asked a friend of mine the other day which coil she was using and she was unable to tell me - and she's been vaping for more than 6 months already.

Surely a vape shop bears some responsibility in checking if the buyer knows how to vape nic salts? 

Is it all just about the money? Is there no ethical responsiblity???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Spyro (9/3/19)

Hooked said:


> A new vaper walked into a vape shop and bought a bottle of nic salts. The only question that she was asked was, "What flavour do you want?". At no stage was she asked what mod and which coil she was going to use.
> 
> The same thing applies online. Yes, many vendors state clearly that nic salts are not for sub-ohm use. How on earth is a new vaper going to know what sub-ohm is?? I asked a friend of mine the other day which coil she was using and she was unable to tell me - and she's been vaping for more than 6 months already.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the consumers don't care. They blank out when fed information and expect the vape stores to remember which device they bought three months ago, which resistance coil they prefer and which flavour they buy every month. I'd say at minimum 50% of vapers have absolutely no clue that coils are measured in resistance, even know what a coil is (a lot of people call them filters)

The bottom line is there are people who want to learn. People who don't want to learn, and it gets to a stage where the vape store employees will not argue with anyone who knows best or doesnt want to know better. Because their job is to sell products to the customer, not start an argument. 

I think vape stores should take responsibility. But ultimately, if you're willing to put something potentially bad into your body. You ought to do a little research before hand and all the responsibility should lie on you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (10/3/19)

Spyro said:


> Unfortunately, the consumers don't care. They blank out when fed information and expect the vape stores to remember which device they bought three months ago, which resistance coil they prefer and which flavour they buy every month. I'd say at minimum 50% of vapers have absolutely no clue that coils are measured in resistance, even know what a coil is (a lot of people call them filters)
> 
> The bottom line is there are people who want to learn. People who don't want to learn, and it gets to a stage where the vape store employees will not argue with anyone who knows best or doesnt want to know better. Because their job is to sell products to the customer, not start an argument.
> 
> I think vape stores should take responsibility. But ultimately, if you're willing to put something potentially bad into your body. You ought to do a little research before hand and all the responsibility should lie on you.



@Spyro Yes, I can well imagine that it must be difficult from the vape shop's point of view. And you're right - most people haven't a clue about anything - they just vape. I'm sure I'd be the same if it weren't for belonging to this forum and reading all the posts.

You said,_ "But ultimately, if you're willing to put something potentially bad into your body. You ought to do a little research before hand and all the responsibility should lie on you._"

I agree, but the problem is that most vapers, who are not on a forum, don't realise that nic salts are potentially bad. 

I do agree that discussing coils with people off the street is just not going to work, but my suggestions would be:

B & M shop: No sale of nic salts unless the customer can show them the mod which they're going to use. (e.g. if I walked in with an iJust 3 an employee would immediately know (or should know) that there's no way that I should vape nic salts with it).

Online shops: Someone should be responsible for phoning the customer first, before the order is sent out, to ascertain which mod will be used. Or perhaps there could be an online question which needs to be completed by the customer. If they don't give a satisfactory answer, then the vape shop should phone them. 

I feel strongly that nic salts should be completely separated from freebase juice in such a way that consumers realise that WHOA this is something different.

I'm sure there are many vapers out there who think it's cool to try a 35mg nic - without knowing what they're doing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

